# Dropping in to say HELLO!



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

Just wanted to say hello to you all! Looking forward to what Rootzwiki has to offer. You might know me from my tenure at XDA-Evanlegists where I made quite a few good friends *tongue in cheek*. But seriously, nice to be here. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

There goes the neighborhood


----------

